# This Morning-11.25am



## gerryberry (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi if anyone interested and able to watch! The doctor on the programme 'This Morning' is having a Diabetic Clinic at 11.25am. Apparantly talking about the difference between type 1 and type 2.
The channel is ITV/STV.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 4, 2009)

anyone manage to catch it?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> anyone manage to catch it?



Yes - there's a thread about it in the General message board.


----------



## katie (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=1015


----------

